# marlin model 60



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

its the most popular rifle in america, and i was wondering if anyone could give me advice if the MARLIN MODEL 60 is accurate , or if i should just get a bolt .22lr[/b]


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i know you can only get smarter by asking questions but you and shootnmiss09 are going to be regular gunsmiths in a couple years at this pace!  
we have a model 60 but somethings been wrong w/ it for about 15 years. never really took the time to look at it and i guess it was our step-dads. its jammed up tighter than crap and we took it to the gunsmith about 5 years ago and its still sittin there. i also have a marlin model 981T and that thing is ready to be parted out too! just not very good experience w/ the older marlins i guess.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry bandman...lol i kno what you mean thou...just when i see a lot of experienced hunters its dumb not to ask questions ...right


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

squirrelsniper91 said:


> sorry bandman...lol i kno what you mean thou...just when i see a lot of experienced hunters its dumb not to ask questions ...right


don't be sorry, haha. i was just givin ya a little grief thats all! don't ever take it to heart. "and don't ever stop asking questions!!" i'm happy to help you out b/c i never had a site like this when i was a kid and it's only going to put you a huge step ahead of all the other kids that aren't using it. (and make sure you go back and read my previous post, i added a couple things for ya.)


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

your absolutely right...my science teacher hunts and he takes me blue fishing every summer, and i just kno almost everything there is to kno about rifles and shotguns, because of him. And things i dont kno i ask here

and do you like the tube mags better,,since you had two marlins with the tubular magazine


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer: to your science teacher. thats pretty nice of him to do that. if you ever need to ask me anything at all, just pm me anytime you want and i'll give it my best. i have a little brother that just turned 11 and i'm just getting him into hunting as hardcore as i can and i am having the time of life teaching him everything i can. his dad (our step-dad) doesn't hunt one bit, so my older bro and i are all he has to show him the way. it just sucks b/c i'm never back home anymore unless it's hunting season so i don't get to take him out shooting nearly as much as i wish i could. i'm really finding out now how much fun it can be being an older brother and taking him under my wing.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

:beer: to you for being a great mentour...he's definately going to remember you forever. And you are the one making him who he is ...hes gunnna be great, and hope you can hunt with him someday


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

oh he's been sittin w/ us in the decoys on few occasions already. we gave him a video camera but he was to excited and didn't get any footage. we just heard all the shots and seen the sky was about it, lol. i just purchased another blind recently so now he doesn't have to crawl in w/ one of us.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've owned a Marlin model 60 every since I can remember. I find them to be very accurate right out of the box, even more so than a Ruger 10/22. Problem with the model 60 is they are very difficult to field strip which all semi autos need occasionally. What I do is remove the barrel and action from the stock, spray the action down with a can of electrical cleaner then blow it out with a air hose. After that I spray they entire action down with Break Free and let it air dry. Cleans it up nice and it is back in service. The model 60 I have now shoots anything I feed it and most importantly it will eject subsonic rounds which I shoot a lot of.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

gohan...is it almost as accurate as a bolt action


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> is it almost as accurate as a bolt action


At 50 yards my model 60 will print .5 inches or a little less all day with the half dozen different ammo choices I've narrowed down that it likes. My Savage bolt will do the same thing, again with the ammo it likes. With today's ammo and rifles I think you will find the old saying that a bolt is more accurate than a semi auto doesn't hold as much weight as it once did, especially with 22 LR's. That's not to say that a bolt will not generally be a little more accurate as most often they are but to what degree are we talking about. You're making a mistake if you think all bolt actions are inherently more accurate than semi autos. Besides, most all guns are a lot more accurate than the shooters ability.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That's really good advice. I'd take it.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

i will take that adivice...jiffy, and get the marlin 60...since its less accurate, but to a small degree. is that what you are sayin gohan?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Noooo.................. what I said was most bolt actions are a little more accurate than most autos. But, some autos are just as accurate or better as most bolt actions. The model 60 in my experience is one of the very few low end autos that is very accurate out of the box. One of it not the main reason the model 60 hasn't a big following is the lack of after market accessories&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.there is none.

The main thing is no matter what rifle you buy, you must find the ammo it likes best. Each and every rimfire rifle, even from the same manufacture is different. My model 60 hates CCI Stingers. I'm really doing good if it prints 3 inches at 50 yards. At the same time it loves CCI Green Tag and will print 3/4 inch groups with no problem. Remington subsonic prints even tighter but Remington Yellow Jackets are all over the board. So far it seems to love all Winchester loads. Clear as mud right..............


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

crystal gohan. ill just go for the ruger 10/22....may not be as accurate as the 60 out of the box, but the rugers atleast got a million after market products


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I like the Model 60 they are a good gun. But mine spends most of its time on the gun rack. She don't get shot as much until the Fiancee wants to go shooting. My main toy is my Remington 597 i heard they were picky but mine eats everything. Of course i couldn't leave it original and about 125 dollars later it has a nice tight group at 50 yards. Eithier way go with what you like best if you plan on going crazy with aftermarket toys later then the Marlin and Remington aren't for you.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

yea..i want some sick aftermarkets, so 10/22 it is


----------

